
Stuart Halloway on Clojure and Functional Programming - semmons
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/stuart_holloway_clojure
======
semmons
Here's a link to the transcript.
[https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ATkBKEXbo6n8ZGdrNzhoM2dfN...](https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ATkBKEXbo6n8ZGdrNzhoM2dfNTJjZGY2MnJnZA&hl=en)

